# Ipv D2



## Jakey (1/9/15)

As title suggest im looking for an ipv D2. thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (1/9/15)

Stock is due in this week

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/9/15)

Jakey said:


> As title suggest im looking for an ipv D2. thanks in advance


Maybe if all goes well, you can collect at the meet from @KieranD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KieranD (1/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Maybe if all goes well, you can collect at the meet from @KieranD


Now that is a plan!


----------



## Jakey (2/9/15)

KieranD said:


> Stock is due in this week


whooooop whooooop whatsapp coming your way bro!


----------



## Jakey (2/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Maybe if all goes well, you can collect at the meet from @KieranD



i like the way you think man. hopefully see you this weekend

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KieranD (2/9/15)

IPV D2 have arrived  
I will be loading them up shortly


----------



## LJRanger (5/9/15)

Any vendors expecting stock any time soon?


----------



## Riaz (8/9/15)

BUMP for the IPV D2

Any vendors got stock?


----------



## KieranD (8/9/15)

2 in stock on Vape Cartels site

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (8/9/15)

We have some incoming in about 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LJRanger (8/9/15)

KieranD said:


> 2 in stock on Vape Cartels site


Order placed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Thys Kritzinger (8/9/15)

I am also looking for one!!?


----------



## KieranD (8/9/15)

Guys I have some that ship out again tonight  
Should be in early next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (10/9/15)

Hi, does anyone have stock at the moment? Thanks in advance


----------



## tomcat (20/9/15)

Hey, does anyone have any that will be available around the end of September?


----------



## SAVapeGear (20/9/15)

tomcat said:


> Hey, does anyone have any that will be available around the end of September?


Hi @tomcat 

Ours will be in stock around Tuesday or Wednesday.

Regards

Pieter


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/9/15)

@tomcat we have stock currently and should have at the end of the month still as our next batch is currently in customs.


----------



## KieranD (21/9/15)

Vape Cartel has in stock now  
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/vv-vw-mods

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## tomcat (21/9/15)

@Stroodlepuff, thanks for your reply, will add and update cart once funds are available


----------



## tomcat (21/9/15)

@KieranD, thank you for your response, unfortunately with the way these sold out everywhere previously, having in stock now probably means you won't have when I have the funds


----------



## tomcat (21/9/15)

@SAVapeGear, Pieter thanks for your response, funds will only be available at the end of the month unfortunately, but I will keep an eye on your site


----------



## KieranD (21/9/15)

tomcat said:


> @SAVapeGear, Pieter thanks for your response, funds will only be available at the end of the month unfortunately, but I will keep an eye on your site


@tomcat no sir  We have a few in stock and more due in end of the week


----------



## tomcat (21/9/15)

@KieranD, that is good to hear Kieran, looks like I'll be spoilt for choice when the time finally comes.

Always hate it when specials and stock arrives before the payday, always end up only having funds available after all stock has been sold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (24/9/15)

also received some stock of D2


----------



## David Fanner (25/9/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> We have some incoming in about 2 weeks.


I nabbed the last one!!


----------



## SAVapeGear (25/9/15)

David Fanner said:


> I nabbed the last one!!


We have received more stock.Ready to be shipped.

All available on our site


----------

